# Hi advice regarding pet needed



## spiritwolf (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi everyone, i am new here, i have a chance to live in italy with familly, my dad is italian and has familly in montragone near naples, his sister is in need of some care and support, now my problem is, well not sure it is a problem, i have a dog who i couldn,t possibly leave behind, just wondered what the laws were regarding dogs entering the country, i have googled some information, my main worry is my dog needs continious medical care and medicines is it easy to find veternary care does anyone know, my dog suffers with hip problems, would this be enough to say he was not healthy enough to come in to the country, thankyou if anyone can help me at this early stage.


----------



## Lal (Jan 23, 2009)

spiritwolf said:


> Hi everyone, i am new here, i have a chance to live in italy with familly, my dad is italian and has familly in montragone near naples, his sister is in need of some care and support, now my problem is, well not sure it is a problem, i have a dog who i couldn,t possibly leave behind, just wondered what the laws were regarding dogs entering the country, i have googled some information, my main worry is my dog needs continious medical care and medicines is it easy to find veternary care does anyone know, my dog suffers with hip problems, would this be enough to say he was not healthy enough to come in to the country, thankyou if anyone can help me at this early stage.


Hi,I don't think you will have much trouble bringing your dog into Italy,I have only done it the other way,having re homed two to England.But there is certainly is no shortage of good vets,whom I am sure will take very good care of your obviously much loved friend. Good luck.


----------



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

*dog advice*

hi, I have just moved to italy with my cat & dog, finding a vet nearby is prooving difficult, lots of dogs & cats in the area, but don't think most of them have seen a vet! My advice is sort out your vet soon, and ensure you start the pet passport off at least 8 months before you move as you cannot return to uk till 6 months after rabies blood tests


----------



## atemis (Mar 9, 2010)

spiritwolf said:


> Hi everyone, i am new here, i have a chance to live in italy with familly, my dad is italian and has familly in montragone near naples, his sister is in need of some care and support, now my problem is, well not sure it is a problem, i have a dog who i couldn,t possibly leave behind, just wondered what the laws were regarding dogs entering the country, i have googled some information, my main worry is my dog needs continious medical care and medicines is it easy to find veternary care does anyone know, my dog suffers with hip problems, would this be enough to say he was not healthy enough to come in to the country, thankyou if anyone can help me at this early stage.


Hi, sorry to read of your predicament. I recently re-located to Italy from England, where they have VERY strict laws regarding animals. 
To enter Italy I didn't have to do much, I my dog's were vacinated with parvo, tetanus and Rabies vaccinaions because of we wished to get back into England they will not be admitted without them. They HAVE to be micro chipped. 
If you are unsure you need to talk to an Italian vet, but I don't think your dog's hip problem will not prevent it from being admitted to the country, no-one even asked to look at my dogs passports when we came accross on the ferry!!
Good luck with it all!!


----------



## Lucie Storrs (Apr 7, 2010)

You should be fine bringing your dog into Italy, we brought 5 cats over in the car from the UK and their passports were not even checked at any of the borders we crossed. Pretty lax really although you must get a passport before you leave. Bringing animals back into the UK from Italy is a different matter and you would need to start that process at least 6 months before you plan to return. The UK border is NOT AT ALL lax on the issue!

Re. if it's of interest to anyone: there is a good English vet in Arezzo, Dr Malcom Holliday.


----------



## atemis (Mar 9, 2010)

*hi Lucy, out of interest, what problems, protocol did you encounter?*



Lucie Storrs said:


> You should be fine bringing your dog into Italy, we brought 5 cats over in the car from the UK and their passports were not even checked at any of the borders we crossed. Pretty lax really although you must get a passport before you leave. Bringing animals back into the UK from Italy is a different matter and you would need to start that process at least 6 months before you plan to return. The UK border is NOT AT ALL lax on the issue!
> 
> Re. if it's of interest to anyone: there is a good English vet in Arezzo, Dr Malcom Holliday.


Hi, we had the usual jabs done and rabies, flea and worms, and I know you have to have a blood test done before you return to make sure the rabies jabs are effective and current, but did you encounter any other problems/requirements? I'd expect entry to UK to be tight, I used to be a vet. nurse, years ago though. 
Like you, I found entry into Europe a joke, but then they already have rabies out here!! I didn't know about the jabs needed against mosquito bites though, April to October! Neither did my vet!! Cheers.


----------



## Lucie Storrs (Apr 7, 2010)

atemis said:


> Hi, we had the usual jabs done and rabies, flea and worms, and I know you have to have a blood test done before you return to make sure the rabies jabs are effective and current, but did you encounter any other problems/requirements? I'd expect entry to UK to be tight, I used to be a vet. nurse, years ago though.
> Like you, I found entry into Europe a joke, but then they already have rabies out here!! I didn't know about the jabs needed against mosquito bites though, April to October! Neither did my vet!! Cheers.


Yes, you need to apply flea and tick treatment WITHIN the 48 hours prior to returning. I think it's 48 hours although might be 24 hours. In practise this is very difficult, a lot of people get round it by asking a sympathetic vet to not date the application and then putting in the right date themselves. Personally I have not yet returned any animals to the UK, but a friend of ours got caught out on this one and had to spend a night in France and find a French vet to do it...


----------



## atemis (Mar 9, 2010)

Lucie Storrs said:


> Yes, you need to apply flea and tick treatment WITHIN the 48 hours prior to returning. I think it's 48 hours although might be 24 hours. In practise this is very difficult, a lot of people get round it by asking a sympathetic vet to not date the application and then putting in the right date themselves. Personally I have not yet returned any animals to the UK, but a friend of ours got caught out on this one and had to spend a night in France and find a French vet to do it...


thanks for that, shall make a note!


----------



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

*getting pets back to the uk*



Lucie Storrs said:


> Yes, you need to apply flea and tick treatment WITHIN the 48 hours prior to returning. I think it's 48 hours although might be 24 hours. In practise this is very difficult, a lot of people get round it by asking a sympathetic vet to not date the application and then putting in the right date themselves. Personally I have not yet returned any animals to the UK, but a friend of ours got caught out on this one and had to spend a night in France and find a French vet to do it...


Thanks for info, it is really difficult in italy to get straight answers from vets re pet passport. My kitten is almost there with being issued her passport, but the process of getting the correct procedure vague, even down to asking cost of treatment. Have not found any leaflets in vets to outline italy's process, but had to use my uk one to demonstrate. Apparantly she only needs one rabies jab to proceed onto next step of blood test, unlike uk where pets need two, so hoping there are no problems at border control. Still trying to find someone to drive overn to uk to avoid expensive specialist pet travel, would be good as I could share costs or even pay the petrol as a thankyou.


----------

